# Casting Antwood



## ClintW

Anyone ever cast/stabilize something like this? It is the wood from a tree infested with carpenter ants. Think it would look cool?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

I think it would look way cool.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Fsyxxx

That is gold for casting! It'll look wicked cool, especially if you leave the resin somewhat transparent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClintW

My brother has asked about it for a knife handle. I know a big ash tree thats all chewed out, back at my home place. I will check it out next time I am home.


----------



## Fsyxxx

ClintW said:


> My brother has asked about it for a knife handle. I know a big ash tree thats all chewed out, back at my home place. I will check it out next time I am home.


It'd be cool, anything that has those organic shapes looks great in alumilite I think. You can't fake the natural look of those type things. I know, I've tried!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

I'm kinda thinking that would need some stabilizing along with the resin work. Gets to the question on which should come first though.
I think most folks would stabilize first...but not really sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

My brother just gave me a big ol chunk of that stuff. It's oak ....I was thinking of having it casted too....
I need to get a pic of it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

TimR said:


> I'm kinda thinking that would need some stabilizing along with the resin work. Gets to the question on which should come first though.
> I think most folks would stabilize first...but not really sure.




Sounds like a great question of the week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ClintW

Depending on the wood type, I wonder if stabilizing is necessary. The ones I have seen aren't rotaten at all. Pretty solid. I think the ants chew away the rot and into the good wood. That is if they're carpenter ants.


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...I just went and took some pix...it's 4-1/2" round and 17" long..

.


----------



## barry richardson

I say cast some, then we will all know how good it looks... somebody's gotta be the first one... might as well be you...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Molokai

barry richardson said:


> I say cast some, then we will all know how good it looks... somebody's gotta be the first one... might as well be you...


Agree on that and afterwards send it to me and i will make awesome handle....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Final Strut

I have a couple of pieces that are very similar to the one in your top pic that I forgot I had. I should be doing some casting this weekend so maybe I will have to dig them out and throw them in the tank.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR

This topic reminded me of something pretty cool done to cast the tunnels in an ant colony...check this out if you've not seen it...heck, check it out if you have seen it.  Anthill Art

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fsyxxx

TimR said:


> This topic reminded me of something pretty cool done to cast the tunnels in an ant colony...check this out if you've not seen it...heck, check it out if you have seen it.  Anthill Art


I watched that before, it's freakin awesome. Someday I'm going to have to give it a try, aluminum melts easy enough....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

Use the wood that has been cast for a base of one of the metal casts of the tunnels. That'd be super rad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well....

The only problem I have with this is....I don't cast. (No set up for it) 

?


----------



## Fsyxxx

How big is the piece? It has to fit in the pressure pot...


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Well....
> 
> The only problem I have with this is....I don't cast. (No set up for it)
> 
> ?



That's not a problem, it's a solution waiting to be implemented.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

it's 4-1/2" round and 17" long..


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> it's 4-1/2" round and 17" long..

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ClintW

My current piece is maybe 8 long, 5 wide and 3 tall. Kinda odd shaped though. Hopefully I can cut out a log section and make some.......
holy blanks  
when I cut apart the ash tree at home. I'll post some pics when I do. Should be heading home May 1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


>



And thats folded in half...


----------



## Fsyxxx

ripjack13 said:


> it's 4-1/2" round and 17" long..


Way too big for my pressure pot, if it could be smaller I could cast it for you. It'd have to be 4 1/2 by 5 - 6.


----------



## ripjack13

@Final Strut 



ripjack13 said:


> Ok...I just went and took some pix...it's 4-1/2" round and 17" long..
> 
> .View attachment 76698
> View attachment 76699
> 
> View attachment 76700


----------

